# Rms Elmina



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

I have just purchased a silver souvenir napkin ring of the rms Elmina and have spent 2 days trying to get information about her so far drawn a blank. So if any one can help please, (ie) her grt, dimension's, where and when built.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hobgoblin said:


> I have just purchased a silver souvenir napkin ring of the rms Elmina and have spent 2 days trying to get information about her so far drawn a blank. So if any one can help please, (ie) her grt, dimension's, where and when built.


 Here is a photo of her. >


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ELMINA (I 1873 Liverpool)(II 1885 Belfast)(III 1906 Glasgow) Elder Dempster/British & African SN
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=3491


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

_Elmina (3)_, Launched 23.5.1906 by Alexander Stephen & Sons, Linthouse, as _Fulani_ for African SS Co., Yard No. 413. Transferred to Cie. Belge Maritime du Congo, Antwerp, before completion and renamed _Albertville_. Completed July 1906. Passenger cargo vessel 4,798 grt, 2,997 net, LBP 379', Breadth 47.4', single screw powered by a triple expansion steam engine built by the shipbuilder, 424 nhp, 14 knot service speed.
1910 Returned to the African SS Co. (Elder, Dempster), renamed _Elmina_.
1921 Laid up in reserve for some years and decommissioned. 1926 Briefly returned to service, 1927 Laid up at Barrow. 1928 Sold to Mrs. M. Vardy, London, and renamed _Iphigenia_. Eastern Mediterranean Express Line, Marseille, managers. 1932 managers became P H Callimanopoulos, Piraeus. 1933 Sold to Fenton Steamship Co Ltd, London, renamed _Cairo City_. P H Callimanopoulos, Piraeus, remained as managers. 1940 requisitioned Ministry of War Transport, (British India SS Co Managers), for misc naval service. Stationed as a personnel/guard ship at Port Tewfik from 1941. Returned to the UK and laid up in the river Blackwater January 1946. 1949 sold for demolition and while on her final voyage collided with the Cross Sands Light Vessel, almost sinking her. She finally arrived at Hughes, Bolckow Ltd, Blyth on September 27th for scrapping.

Regards,
Alastair


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

A.D.FROST said:


> ELMINA (I 1873 Liverpool)(II 1885 Belfast)(III 1906 Glasgow) Elder Dempster/British & African SN
> http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=3491


Thank you for your help much appreciated. 
Regards 
John


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

alastairjs said:


> _Elmina (3)_, Launched 23.5.1906 by Alexander Stephen & Sons, Linthouse, as _Fulani_ for African SS Co., Yard No. 413. Transferred to Cie. Belge Maritime du Congo, Antwerp, before completion and renamed _Albertville_. Completed July 1906. Passenger cargo vessel 4,798 grt, 2,997 net, LBP 379', Breadth 47.4', single screw powered by a triple expansion steam engine built by the shipbuilder, 424 nhp, 14 knot service speed.
> 1910 Returned to the African SS Co. (Elder, Dempster), renamed _Elmina_.
> 1921 Laid up in reserve for some years and decommissioned. 1926 Briefly returned to service, 1927 Laid up at Barrow. 1928 Sold to Mrs. M. Vardy, London, and renamed _Iphigenia_. Eastern Mediterranean Express Line, Marseille, managers. 1932 managers became P H Callimanopoulos, Piraeus. 1933 Sold to Fenton Steamship Co Ltd, London, renamed _Cairo City_. P H Callimanopoulos, Piraeus, remained as managers. 1940 requisitioned Ministry of War Transport, (British India SS Co Managers), for misc naval service. Stationed as a personnel/guard ship at Port Tewfik from 1941. Returned to the UK and laid up in the river Blackwater January 1946. 1949 sold for demolition and while on her final voyage collided with the Cross Sands Light Vessel, almost sinking her. She finally arrived at Hughes, Bolckow Ltd, Blyth on September 27th for scrapping.
> 
> ...


Thank you Alistair for your help on this much appreciated.

Regards 

John


----------



## hobgoblin (Feb 29, 2008)

cueball44 said:


> Here is a photo of her. >


Thanks for the photo.


----------

